
How the Airbnb ban led to lower rental prices in Canada's major cities - Apocryphon
https://business.financialpost.com/real-estate/property-post/how-the-airbnb-ban-led-to-lower-rental-prices-in-canadas-major-cities
======
citiguy
Are people still visiting cities in this time of COVID? I suspect this has
nothing to do with AirBNB getting banned and everything to do with people not
wanted to get sick.

~~~
mrkramer
Yea less demand lower prices.

------
mrkramer
Speaking by the book less competition lower prices more competition greater
prices.

